# sunday 3 barges video report



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

blackjeep, yakntat, and another one of there buddies and i went out to 3 barges and other close by wrecks. some big spanish was caught, some black seabass, couple red snapper and some triggers. heres a video


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Video... The little Pompano have been everywhere this year!! really good to see them.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty cool..love the pompano footage....noce job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Great video. The conditions were perfect and I had a blast. I'm really digging the Go Pro.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome video, and thanks


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

we were on a boat and passed by around 0700 when you guys were there, there was a boat like 50yds from yall when we passed by. wondered if you had any luck.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

what settings do you use on your gopro? ie wide angle, narrow, other viewing changes...


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Very cool. I do mostly surf fishing in FL, so this may be an ignorant question, but whats the depth of 3 barges?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Szoccer said:


> what settings do you use on your gopro? ie wide angle, narrow, other viewing changes...


i have the wide angle gopro hd hero, the settings i used is r3(720 60 fps), the r3 is the best all around setting, if do alot of under water shots u might want to get a flat lens for the case.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

beeritself said:


> Very cool. I do mostly surf fishing in FL, so this may be an ignorant question, but whats the depth of 3 barges?


depths range from 45'-60'


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. I have mine set to the wide angle and 1080, it just gives me that curved look all the time. I might have to try the flat lens case you mentioned


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Angle of View: 170º ultra wide angle in WVGA, 720p, or 960p mode
Angle of View: 127º wide angle in 1080p mode
1080 has less of a wide angle view, but it will alwyas have that wide angle view aka fisheye lens, but i thiink u can get a gopro with a standard lens... check with gopro or check the gorpro forums http://goprouser.freeforums.org/


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

The 3 Barges video came out better than I expected. With a better drop line I'm sure you could get a lot better footage. Maybe drop it to the bottom, pull up 10' and pedal around a little bit over the reef. Most relief I saw was about 13' but average is about 6'.


----------

